
Amazon Engineer Lives on a Boat and Works from Hawaii - antimora
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-engineer-lives-on-a-boat-and-works-from-hawaii-2013-2
======
smt88
> _He 's responsible for keeping a giant portion of the Internet up and
> running. Sites like Netflix, Pinterest, Reddit and Airbnb all rely on
> Amazon's web services._

He... uh... doesn't seem to be doing that great a job. AWS has some of the
longest and highest-profile outages of any services that I've ever used. Maybe
he should... not be on a boat in Hawaii??

